# Tivo Edge Reboot Loop



## dbm14386 (9 mo ago)

I am having this issue and was wondering if there was a fix yet. Mine just started doing this. If I disconnect the Tivo from the internet, it works fine. But as soon as I connect it to the internet, it gets stuck in the reboot loop.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

Same here as well ... sign ...

Noticed my TiVo Edge doing it this evening. Disconnect the network cable to the internet and it stops.

And after a two year plan, just made the final payment on it this month too ...

Great .... ...

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## dbm14386 (9 mo ago)

After calling Tivo support and getting nowhere, I decided to do a factory reset on my Tivo Edge. So far, that has worked. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hope this helps you.


----------



## HoTatII (Sep 21, 2016)

dbm14386 said:


> After calling Tivo support and getting nowhere, I decided to do a factory reset on my Tivo Edge. So far, that has worked. Keeping my fingers crossed. Hope this helps you.


Yeah I was aware of the factory reset option as a fix. But since I'd naturally lose all my recordings that way I'm trying an intermediate solution I found posted on the internet by another TiVo user for now.

With the network cable disconnected from the Edge, I simply power-cycled the router after leaving it off for a couple of minutes. Then reconnected the network cable to the Edge and forced it to get a new IP address from the router. Then did a forced connection to the TiVo service.

So far it's working, but keeping my fingers crossed as well that the dreaded "reboot cycle loop" doesn't suddenly return as it has a penchant to I understand ....

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Hafer (Dec 21, 2001)

I can't believe this. I got a brand new TiVo Edge today. Have not even been able to pair the cable card even after being on the phone with the CabelCard Activation line for 35 minutes. They said the pairing was sucessful but I don't get any channels. So, thinking it was a bad CableCard I ran back over to Xfinity and exchanged cards. I came home, unplugged the Edge, swapped cards and now it goes into a continous reboot loop. Can't even get to the start screen. Tried unplugging the LAN cable as recommended above, did not work, pulled out the CableCard , no luck. Now this brand new TiVo is totally dead. Just sits there rebooting with the green light, then all lights, then no lights. No message ever appears on the screen.

Any ideas? If not, I guess I call TiVo and send it back!


----------



## dbm14386 (9 mo ago)

John Hafer said:


> I can't believe this. I got a brand new TiVo Edge today. Have not even been able to pair the cable card even after being on the phone with the CabelCard Activation line for 35 minutes. They said the pairing was sucessful but I don't get any channels. So, thinking it was a bad CableCard I ran back over to Xfinity and exchanged cards. I came home, unplugged the Edge, swapped cards and now it goes into a continous reboot loop. Can't even get to the start screen. Tried unplugging the LAN cable as recommended above, did not work, pulled out the CableCard , no luck. Now this brand new TiVo is totally dead. Just sits there rebooting with the green light, then all lights, then no lights. No message ever appears on the screen.
> 
> Any ideas? If not, I guess I call TiVo and send it back!


At this point, I would call TiVo and get a replacement. Wish I could help more.


----------



## EDISFM2 (9 mo ago)

New Tivo Edge + Xfinity Modem/Wireless + Extenders was dropping multiple times a day, especially overnight. 21 devices on network, some neighbors on same frequency, however, my signal was solid with 1G download speed.
It was a legacy 2.4G device = old Apple Time Capsule at night was not releasing which interfered with the Xfinity Extender Mesh network.
Once the time capsule was removed from the network - I have been solid for a couple of days now.
This also allowed my Ring 2.0 Door Camera to function on the network.


----------

